# Driving Lessons where it is warm?



## driving_minis (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello! Since I live in the wilds of Minnesota and would like to learn how to drive before spring arrives here....I am interested in taking several days of driving lessons in a warm climate! I would like to travel to your facility and take several lessons during the time I would be there. I would prefer Southern California, but am open to any warm climate! If you are interested, please let me know!


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (Dec 29, 2010)

Come to Texas ( it is just south on IH 35




) . My trainer, Francine Dismukes ( FHD Stables ) gives lessons using her Andalusians. She sits right next to you so can take over if needed. Although, she drives big horses she has trained quite a few minis including my gelding Magic. I haul over for lessons with her now. I think there are 3 minis at her barn for driving training right now.

She is in Luling, Texas which is just east of San Marcos -which is on IH 35 between Austin and San Antonio )

The rest of this week temperatures are predicted to be in mid - upper 60s , even 70 degrees on Thursday .

I can send you her contact info if needed.

Elizabeth


----------



## driving_minis (Jan 2, 2011)

That would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (Jan 3, 2011)

Google Francine Dismukes and you can find her number.


----------



## driving_minis (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like a knowledgable trainer! Thanks for the info!


----------



## keely2682 (Jan 26, 2011)

if you decide to come to florida

i would be glad to take you out on some trail drives

(no lessons just come drive)

or anyone in florida want to go driving??

driving by yourself gets lonely and works less horses in the same amount of time ;-)

i have plenty of extra driving horses and only 1 of me to drive them

by myself i can't drive multiple horses daily and work full time, do barn chores, cook dinner ect

i will gladly share pretty weather, dirt roads and trails, and nice horses (including 3 national champions)

i'm in new smyrna beach, florida (the world's safest beach)

just south of daytona beach florida


----------



## keely2682 (Feb 3, 2011)

carriage museum in ocala florida offers lessons and cabins. have you looked there?


----------

